# Night Photography



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I love night photography .. as you might notice as you begin to see my main collection of Photo's. 










The totally accidental capture of the couple in a "normally" extremely busy & popular area near the acropolis just adds to the atmosphere of the missing customers ..


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

The fading people maes me think of ghosts. What was the exposure time?


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

a picture speaks a thousand words


----------



## Twist3d (Aug 26, 2009)

What do you use for a camera? I'm trying to figure out what is the best DSLR I can go with for the money. I don't want to spend a ton of money but i want a high enough quality camera that it will last me for a few years.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

I have a Nikon Coolpix E4300 digital which I have had since 2003 .. I would love to own a DSLR too, but we have been in an economic crisis ever since I got married back in 1980 :laugh: I don't ever remember having money .. :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

A Rusty BBQ!











(Canon 5D MkII + 28~300mm 'L' image stabilised)
150mm -176 seconds at f/13 (ISO 640) 

The horizontal illumination at the top is from a distant street light. I suffer from light pollution. No where in our back garden is absolutely dark! 

The BBQ was 'painted' with light from a small LED torch - I kept walking left to right and back again, making sure that the subject was well painted and no light from the torch was pointed to the camera....


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That is incredible!!


----------

